# Girls ECNL Playoffs - any news?



## Buckyballer (May 18, 2020)

We were told that an announcement would go out the week of May 11.  We've heard nothing.  Any good guesses as to what will happen? Thoughts? We originally heard that there were 3 options - cancel playoffs, hold them as planned and use the standing as of November, or turn the whole thing into a showcase. But we were also told we'd hear by last week what the plan was.


----------



## gotothebushes (May 18, 2020)

Buckyballer said:


> We were told that an announcement would go out the week of May 11.  We've heard nothing.  Any good guesses as to what will happen? Thoughts? We originally heard that there were 3 options - cancel playoffs, hold them as planned and use the standing as of November, or turn the whole thing into a showcase. But we were also told we'd hear by last week what the plan was.


I highly doubt there will be in playoffs anytime soon. We're just starting to have states reopen and youth soccer is not even on their radar. I think its safe to say the 2019/2020 season is over and club soccer is focusing on getting the  2020/2021 season up and running.


----------



## soccer4us (May 18, 2020)

No chance with anything tournament this summer especially a big one like that. Honestly, I'd be surprised if the November showcase in Arizona even occurs. I really hope I'm wrong of course! 

NCAA recruiting block moved back to end of June as well. Most likely may be moved to end of fall again as well. Clubs aren't paying thousands of dollars if college coaches won't be there.


----------



## jpeter (May 18, 2020)

USclub soccer cancelled all playoffs:
"Last week, we officially canceled our 2020 National Cup series, including all of our regional events and all our summer championship event'








						Letter from US Club Soccer CEO Kevin Payne regarding COVID-19; local guidelines to take precedence beginning May 18
					

May 14, 2020      Dear members,   These past two months have been like nothing any of us has ever experienced before. The novel coronavirus pandemic has caused disruption of every aspect of our daily lives, including the organized soccer activities we all enjoy so much. Throughout this unprecedented




					www.usclubsoccer.org


----------



## dk_b (May 18, 2020)

No chance they can revert to standings in November or, really, any time since there are so many different schedules throughout the country.  Some areas back-load almost everything since they play HS in the fall (about half the states) and don't have access to fields in the winter due to weather.  Others play their entire schedules in the fall b/c of the same weather conflict in winter and HS in the spring (again, about half the states).  Last, with the states that DO play winter HS (like CA does, along with 5 other states), the game split is not necessarily balanced in terms of #s of games or difficulty of games.

They should have cancelled long ago - my theory is that if they cancelled too early, more families would clamor for refunds from their clubs but by not cancelling, the clubs can continue their "virtual" training and respond to questions saying that they have not stopped their programming.


----------



## Surf Zombie (May 18, 2020)

Was told by our team manager last week that ECNL was working on a potential year end playoff/showcase event in North Carolina in July that our team might be attending. No idea if that will actually happen.


----------



## jpeter (May 18, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> Was told by our team manager last week that ECNL was working on a potential year end playoff/showcase event in North Carolina in July that our team might be attending. No idea if that will actually happen.


No chance for playoffs USclub already cancelled,  ECNL is part of USclub.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 18, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> NCAA recruiting block moved back to end of June as well.


Only in-person recruiting was moved back to the end of June. Contact of any other form and verbal offers still allowed June 15.

From the link:

*Impact of Coronavirus on College Soccer Recruiting*: The NCAA has continued its suspension of all in-person recruiting through June 30; Different rules have been approved for the D2 level.  The NCAA also granted an extra year of eligibility to college seniors. The impact of coronavirus on sports is that right now, all recruiting activity is happening online. The timing of when sports will come back is being determined by the state, local and national governing bodies. Here is more information on how coronavirus will impact Soccer. 

When can women’s soccer coaches reach out to athletes? Generally speaking, almost all forms of contact are allowed starting June 15 after an athlete’s sophomore year, including verbal offers, emails, calls, texts and recruiting letters. For some divisions, coaches can reach out earlier. In this section, we break down the women’s soccer recruiting rules and calendar for the NCAA and NAIA. 






						2020-21 NCAA Women's Soccer Recruiting Rules and Calendar
					

Use the NCAA recruiting rules and calendar for women's soccer to learn when and how college coaches can reach out to you as a recruit. Review the rules and calendar.




					www.ncsasports.org


----------



## Buckyballer (May 18, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> No chance with anything tournament this summer especially a big one like that. Honestly, I'd be surprised if the November showcase in Arizona even occurs. I really hope I'm wrong of course!
> 
> NCAA recruiting block moved back to end of June as well. Most likely may be moved to end of fall again as well. Clubs aren't paying thousands of dollars if college coaches won't be there.


 I didn't know the NCAA block got moved. That pretty much answers the questions - we won't go if there aren't coaches there.  Too far and too few girls want to play on the east coast. Thanks for the info


----------



## Buckyballer (May 18, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> Was told by our team manager last week that ECNL was working on a potential year end playoff/showcase event in North Carolina in July that our team might be attending. No idea if that will actually happen.


I got the playoff/showcase story too but wanted a final word.  We were supposed to be emailed by ECNL last week and nothing!


----------



## Yellowcard (May 18, 2020)

US Club Soccer to let national suspension expire on May 18
					

US Club Soccer will allow its suspension of all activities to expire.




					www.soccerwire.com
				




All restrictions have been lifted as of today!!  And training started again in many states.


----------



## pooka (May 18, 2020)

Yellowcard said:


> US Club Soccer to let national suspension expire on May 18
> 
> 
> US Club Soccer will allow its suspension of all activities to expire.
> ...


which restrictions were lifted today?


----------



## timbuck (May 18, 2020)

Buckyballer said:


> I got the playoff/showcase story too but wanted a final word.  We were supposed to be emailed by ECNL last week and nothing!


They’ve been too busy trying to add new clubs for Ecnl / regional league to worry about this year.


----------



## Yellowcard (May 19, 2020)

pooka said:


> which restrictions were lifted today?


US Soccer Club removed all restrictions today and said to follow state guidelines.  So many clubs across the country began training today.


----------



## dtk9119 (May 19, 2020)

Buckyballer said:


> I got the playoff/showcase story too but wanted a final word.  We were supposed to be emailed by ECNL last week and nothing!


As of last Fri, our coach told us a showcase format is still "on" in July. I can't see how this happens but ECNL sure is waiting till the last minute to make an official announcement. As of today, it's still on their website too.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

dtk9119 said:


> As of last Fri, our coach told us a showcase format is still "on" in July. I can't see how this happens but ECNL sure is waiting till the last minute to make an official announcement. As of today, it's still on their website too.


Maybe a Regional Showcase in Oceanside?  I would just have one for U16, U17 and the U18/U19 Composite teams.  Get all the college coaches on the West Coast out for a looksy.


----------



## Dubs (May 19, 2020)

I find it very hard to believe there will be a showcase in July.  I guess it's possible, but that would mean we're back to training/scrimmaging in June.  I know there's still some time left between now and June, but it just seems like a stretch.  I really hope the girls can get back to it soon though.  Praying for that.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I find it very hard to believe there will be a showcase in July.  I guess it's possible, but that would mean we're back to training/scrimmaging in June.  I know there's still some time left between now and June, but it just seems like a stretch.  I really hope the girls can get back to it soon though.  Praying for that.


The girls can play now.  Governor Newsom said sports begin first week of June.  Train for 4 weeks and then go to Oceanside for the older girls for college only.  Everyone else wait this out and start back up in August for the 2020-2021 SW ECNL season.  I'm pushing hard for this to happen and in order for things to happen you need to to believe them into reality.  I believe soccer will be back for those who want to take a few risk that follows the guidelines as best as possible.  We do our best when we go to stater bros.  However, I see people walking by less than 6 feet and that's not following the rules 100%.  We do our best.  Lets play ball!!!


----------



## Dubs (May 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The girls can play now.  Governor Newsom said sports begin first week of June.  Train for 4 weeks and then go to Oceanside for the older girls for college only.  Everyone else wait this out and start back up in August for the 2020-2021 SW ECNL season.  I'm pushing hard for this to happen and in order for things to happen you need to to believe them into reality.  I believe soccer will be back for those who want to take a few risk that follows the guidelines as best as possible.  We do our best when we go to stater bros.  However, I see people walking by less than 6 feet and that's not following the rules 100%.  We do our best.  Lets play ball!!!
> 
> View attachment 7245


Can you point to specifically where he said they can play?  I know US Club has guidlines/phases, but they refer back to state guidlines that supercede that.  Last time I checked, we are in Phase 2 from the state.  There is no believing things into reality here.  I'm with you, in terms of  hope, but given the timelines that currently exist and all the unknowns for Cali and specific counties I really don't think we're going to have any meaningful comp in July.  Again, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Can you point to specifically where he said they can play?  I know US Club has guidlines/phases, but they refer back to state guidlines that supercede that.  Last time I checked, we are in Phase 2 from the state.  There is no believing things into reality here.  I'm with you, in terms of  hope, but given the timelines that currently exist and all the unknowns for Cali and specific counties I really don't think we're going to have any meaningful comp in July.  Again, I hope I'm wrong.











						California Coronavirus Update: Governor Gavin Newsom Relaxing Some Restrictions For Reopening; Sports, In-Store Retail Could Be Next
					

Citing a trend of decreasing hospitalizations and ICU patients due to the coronavirus, California Gov. Gavin Newsom says the state’s stay-at-home order could be drastically modified in the ne…




					deadline.com
				



That, he said, could also possibly include allowing professional sporting events to resume without spectators by the first week in June.  I figured if the pros play, the kids can at least start phase one and then two and so on.  Time to play ball!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Can you point to specifically where he said they can play?  I know US Club has guidlines/phases, but they refer back to state guidlines that supercede that.  Last time I checked, we are in Phase 2 from the state.  There is no believing things into reality here.  I'm with you, in terms of  hope, but given the timelines that currently exist and all the unknowns for Cali and specific counties I really don't think we're going to have any *meaningful comp in July.*  Again, I hope I'm wrong.


That is my hope, not June.  Small group week one.  Bring other small groups and stay 6 feet a part and say hi and wave as the other groups run and wave bye bye week two.  Week three get the whole team together and get physical.  Week four, Let's play ball!!!  ****If you're a parent and don;t feel safe, please stay home and wait until you feel saver.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That is my hope, not June.  Small group week one.  Bring other small groups and stay 6 feet a part and say hi and wave as the other groups run and wave bye bye week two.  Week three get the whole team together and get physical.  Week four, Let's play ball!!!  ****If you're a parent and don;t feel safe, please stay home and wait until you feel saver.


P.S. Dubs, we will go guest play in Texas if we have too in August.  I can;t let her lag behind too far and those Texas girls can play soccer in the heat.  If Vegas opens up @vegasguy , can I pay you to do privates and practice with your squad?  She is dying to play and I miss watching her play.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 20, 2020)

The longer were on hold the better the chance for some sort of end of the season party for the 2019-2020 teams.  That is my rumor mill.  Oceanside is the place to be in July and maybe Great Park.  We can have a great showcase/playoff in front of many D1, D2, D3 and NAIA coaches that come and watch.  Parents watch from hotel room streamline or somewhere at the fields on the jumbo tron   After a gr8t celebration on life, the new 14 SW ECNL teams ((praying for 16)) that make up the 2020-2021 season can hold open tryouts and then the teams can be finalized by July 31st deadline.  
Let's play ball!!


----------



## gotothebushes (May 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The longer were on hold the better the chance for some sort of end of the season party for the 2019-2020 teams.  That is my rumor mill.  Oceanside is the place to be in July and maybe Great Park.  We can have a great showcase/playoff in front of many D1, D2, D3 and NAIA coaches that come and watch.  Parents watch from hotel room streamline or somewhere at the fields on the jumbo tron   After a gr8t celebration on life, the new 14 SW ECNL teams ((praying for 16)) that make up the 2020-2021 season can hold open tryouts and then the teams can be finalized by July 31st deadline.
> Let's play ball!!


 @Ellejustus you are really holding on to hope man! ITS highly unlikely for any type of tournaments in July/August. unless you go to Arizona. Great idea though with the jumbo tron but unfortunately its best that you send out your highlight tape to D1, D2, D3 and NAIA coaches to watch. Keep Hope Alive!


----------



## soccer4us (May 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The longer were on hold the better the chance for some sort of end of the season party for the 2019-2020 teams.  That is my rumor mill.  Oceanside is the place to be in July and maybe Great Park.  We can have a great showcase/playoff in front of many D1, D2, D3 and NAIA coaches that come and watch.  Parents watch from hotel room streamline or somewhere at the fields on the jumbo tron   After a gr8t celebration on life, the new 14 SW ECNL teams ((praying for 16)) that make up the 2020-2021 season can hold open tryouts and then the teams can be finalized by July 31st deadline.
> Let's play ball!!


And when NCAA moves in person recruiting freeze to November in the near future, then what? haha.

Respect your mindset but you won't be at a tournament until fall at the earliest but mostly likely 2021


----------



## Ellejustus (May 20, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> And when NCAA moves in person recruiting freeze to November in the near future, then what? haha.
> 
> Respect your mindset but you won't be at a tournament until fall at the earliest but mostly likely 2021


Let's make a bet?  I'm always down with being wrong.  The more times you predict something, the more chances you're right.  For example, I predicted the GDA would be toast.  It is.  I also said this and that and how this happen to IT and IT was wrong.  I predict right here and right now some of us from the ECNL 2019-2020 season will get to close out something before August.  I swear to the almighty I hope my bet is right but maybe you're right. I would put the odds at 10% in my favor so I need some help from a higher source that I tap into....lol!!!  All we need is one college coach watching?  How much you willing to wager?


----------



## futboldad1 (May 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let's make a bet?  I'm always down with being wrong.  The more times you predict something, the more chances you're right.  For example, I predicted the GDA would be toast.  It is.  I also said this and that and how this happen to IT and IT was wrong. * I predict right here and right now some of us from the ECNL 2019-2020 season will get to close out something before August. * I swear to the almighty I hope my bet is right but maybe you're right. I would put the odds at 10% in my favor so I need some help from a higher source that I tap into....lol!!!  All we need is one college coach watching?  How much you willing to wager?


Unfortunately you lose the bet this time my friend.... ECNL has now officially canceled the remainder of the 19--20 season including playoffs and showcases..... onward to 20--21 we go.....


----------



## Ellejustus (May 20, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Unfortunately you lose the bet this time my friend.... ECNL has now officially canceled the remainder of the 19--20 season including playoffs and showcases..... onward to 20--21 we go.....


He or her had their chance and now it's too late...oh well, I tried....lol!!!


----------



## soccer4us (May 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let's make a bet?  I'm always down with being wrong.  The more times you predict something, the more chances you're right.  For example, I predicted the GDA would be toast.  It is.  I also said this and that and how this happen to IT and IT was wrong.  I predict right here and right now some of us from the ECNL 2019-2020 season will get to close out something before August.  I swear to the almighty I hope my bet is right but maybe you're right. I would put the odds at 10% in my favor so I need some help from a higher source that I tap into....lol!!!  All we need is one college coach watching?  How much you willing to wager?


Good to bet on stupidity like the GDA lol but not smart to bet vs scientists and doctors haha. 

Let's just hope we all can play 11v11 games this fall! Honestly, I'm not sure that's a guarantee but that's my hope.


----------



## Buckyballer (May 20, 2020)

Yes - to confirm we got the email from ECNL this morning that cancelled the whole season.  As soon as our fields open back up, we hope to be back at practice with our eyes on the 20-21 season - sigh


----------



## From the Spot (May 20, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> ECNL has now officially canceled the remainder of the 19--20 season including playoffs and showcases..... onward to 20--21 we go.....


Is there a link to this announcement?


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 20, 2020)

countdown to the new season is on the site -- 72 days


----------



## dtk9119 (May 20, 2020)

From the Spot said:


> Is there a link to this announcement?











						ECNL
					

** EVENT CANCELED DUE TO COVID-19 **     Date: June 23-30, 2020  Age Groups: U13-U18/U19  Draw: June 11, 2020 @ 7 PM EST  |  ECNL YouTube  Facility: Bryan Park Soccer Complex  |  6105 Townsend Road, Browns Summit, NC 27214  Parking:  Coming Soon! Resource: Coming Soon! Schedule: Coming Soon...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




Banner at the top saying event cancelled.


----------



## jpeter (May 20, 2020)

From the Spot said:


> Is there a link to this announcement?


----------



## CVSC (May 21, 2020)

Hoping for fall.  Could be next March.


----------



## Surf Zombie (May 21, 2020)

Dear ECNL Players, Coaches, Families and Clubs:



For years, the ECNL has connected players, families, and clubs in a unique way, uniting people across the country in a shared experience within the youth game. Friendships that survive well beyond a season, and even a playing career, have been created. Memories that spark every kind of emotion have been forged. 



While the memories of the 2019-2020 soccer season will be unlike any before, we have also seen great things we have never seen before - virtual team trainings, collaborative videos, motivational messages and fun images designed to unite and inspire. You have captured the passion for the game and importantly, the commitment to support each other. To see how the clubs and players in the ECNL have seamlessly moved from connectivity on the field to connectivity online has been inspirational. It is this collective commitment that will cause ECNL players, teams, and clubs to emerge from this period more focused, aligned and determined than ever before.



Since the suspension of the sport began in March, we have held out hope to be able to host a National Showcase this summer, as a celebration of the return of the game. At this point, however, while many medical trends are positive and the sport is slowly coming back in many areas of the country, it has become clear that it would be premature for the ECNL to host events this summer. With a heavy heart, we are therefore cancelling the 2020 Summer Showcase and the 2020 National Training Camp.



The cancellation of these events will hopefully mark a turning point as we begin to look forward to the 2020-2021 season. With the incredible dedication and work of health professionals everywhere, and the commitment of the American people, the curve has begun to flatten, and cities, counties and states across the country are beginning to “re-open” in a phased approach In some areas, soccer training is on the horizon.  



While we now close the door on the 2019-2020 season, we are very optimistic for the 2020-2021 season. As we look forward to the fall, we are mindful that some things may change in the structure of competition, and some areas of the country may be in different phases at different times. We will be prepared to support our membership wherever they are, and in whatever phase they may be, through this process.



To facilitate the return of the game, and to support our members, the ECNL will be hosting a webinar to introduce the ECNL Return to Play Recommendations on Tuesday, May 26 featuring ECNL Chief Medical Advisor, Drew Watson, MD, MS, as well as attorney Tim Posnanski. During the session we will be sharing practical guidance to support a safe return to training in the club environment, and we will answer questions related to best practices. Recognizing the importance of this conversation, we will make this free and informative webinar available to all who are interested. Registration information will be available in the next few days.



Through this time, our league and staff have been incredibly thankful for the support of the ECNL community - for the players, families, teams, coaches, referees, administrators, and spectators that have made our league environment a special and unique place. We are fully committed to celebrating the return of the sport with you as we all begin to emerge from this pandemic, and doing so carefully, safely, and according to the guidelines and requirements of federal, state, and local authorities.



Please join us on May 26, and please keep your eyes focused on the horizon - our country, our society, and our sport will be back. Together we will continue to raise the game.



Sincerely,





Christian Lavers


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Jun 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let's make a bet?  I'm always down with being wrong.  The more times you predict something, the more chances you're right.  For example, I predicted the GDA would be toast.  It is.  I also said this and that and how this happen to IT and IT was wrong.  I predict right here and right now some of us from the ECNL 2019-2020 season will get to close out something before August.  I swear to the almighty I hope my bet is right but maybe you're right. I would put the odds at 10% in my favor so I need some help from a higher source that I tap into....lol!!!  All we need is one college coach watching?  How much you willing to wager?


I think this guy wants his balls washed..


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

PruritusAniFC said:


> I think this guy wants his balls washed..


I just got done cleaning 8 soccer balls for my dd.  She has a big training day today on shooting.


----------



## 310soccer (Jun 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if Surf Cup will be running a ID Camp a day before Surf starts? If so where can I find on the website?


----------



## Speed (Jun 5, 2020)

310soccer said:


> Does anyone know if Surf Cup will be running a ID Camp a day before Surf starts? If so where can I find on the website?


i don't know but we went last year and it wasn't great wouldn't go again


----------

